# 11/12 HUGE TOAD pics! 24.5lb sack!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Joe and I put our best 5 together from 10 after a grand slam November day on a "public reservoir"- gotta show em off!!! 3 were over 5 - 2 more over 4 - biggest was 5 3/4 - total at 24.5!!! I wonder what Christmas will be like!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Those are some :B 

Nice!


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Nip those are some hogs. let me guess u get em shallow? Ladue or deer creek


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Just separated them for you...


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

....and rotated....


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Very Nice pics man! Pubic reservoir all your gonna give us? It doesn't look like LaDue, too much water on the shorelines and is that a pile of gravel in the background? You'd never see that at LaDue. Possibly the 44 ramp? Nice fish!!!!


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Very nice Nip.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks to all- especially BigDaddy! I kept turning me head sideways to smile when I looked at it!  

Those definately look like lado fish dont they! I hear some of the close inspections of the foreground. You can figure it- ramp improvements on the way I guess  

I will tell you this- I didnt get bit until 1130ish when Joe started singing cuz he hit one over 5. We had a dollar on first,most and biggest. As he sung I hit a 5- next cast a 4  He shut up then !

Those three bites led to us making a mass barrage of windlit points with wood- fish suspended in middle of junk in 6fow- he threw a B&B homemade jig - I was tossing the halloween ProMaxx tube and both going painfully slow.

We tied with numbers- I beat his 5lbr with a bigger 5lbr - and he got first fish of day. We both tore a dollar in half and gave each other opposite ends to remember the day.

I can rest for the winter now!!!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i got my guesses too, great sack of fish buddy!


----------



## lekidd (Nov 18, 2004)

Nice fish gentlemen...looks like LaDue from the trolling motor??? Tell us...did you take pictures and release these hogs, or did you fry them up?


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Hmm...Meander Reservoir maybe?...that looks an awful lot like the ranger's boat  . Nice hawgs!!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I bet they fried em up.... Learn some freakin sportsmanship!!!!! lekid, they didn't keep any of them, i assure you.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Those fish fed 13 family members- tastes good with A-1 sauce!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

They dont taste very good! But a ball too catch! Looks like the honey hole is full.  Aint none of the lakes I fish but there out there! :B 
Great day of anglin with the pics to prove it! [email protected]


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

ketchup is much better... it's mogadore isn't it? you stealin effersons' spots?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish! Bet the people who put their boats away this early are kickin' themselves.

Looks like Deercreek to me.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i think it looks a little like the cuyahoga up near hiram rapids....


----------



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

don't be fooled. those two launched at shadow lake in the metroparks. some real toads in there if you can get away with it!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

hinkley lake?!?!? isn't that UDBASSERS' spot? get on em jon!


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Looks like Deer Creek to me! I love fishing that place and used to fish there quite a bit on weekends for a few years.


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

looks like laDue,though it does kind of look like deer creek,but it can't be, not that quality of fish,i would die if they came from deer creek,its been a while since that size of bass came from there.anyways i don't remeber a tree right by the launch,to the left,i was just there 2 months ago,although the gravel does look familar.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

it looks alot like wingfoot res....


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

You gonna leave us hanging or wait till the ice sets in to tell us what "reservoir" these toads came from??? Come on man!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Looks a lot like Springfield lake...fish looks' like they came from Ladue...Wingfoot has got 'em too...Hodgeson aint open...can't get on Meander Creek and tell about it...Rockwell the same...Mogadore only seems to do this kinda damage in March...East Branch doesnt get pressured and could hold those toads...Most likely I'd go with Deer Creek...or the Mahoning River...what about the back end of Berlin or West Branch for this time of year...Aurora Shores sure could pack this punch but only those who live there can go...what about Congress Lake or Westville...Walborn could be a candidate.


This help???? NE Ohio is chuck loaded with awesome fishn' aint it!!
Nip  
www.dobass.com


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

def. not walborn, that lake sucks. and mogadore has em all year round, my biggest always came in july and august... I think thats the cuyahoga river.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

I will say this place is called Nimisilla S.W. ramp Christman Rd. side. Good electric Lake! Great catch Guys! :B :B :B :B Sonar


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

good call! iit DOES look like nimi!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Very Nice!! 
Great to see some guys hanging tuff!
Cheers to a hell of a day

NewbreedMitch


----------



## RONK (Apr 13, 2004)

Great catch guys. If that is Nimisila it looks exactly like the 44 launch ramp at Ladue.


----------



## lunder (Aug 23, 2005)

First pic makes me think East Branch. Second pic I'm not sure since monster bass takes up half of frame. Background in first looks like boat house launch area.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I just got done reading the article in Ohio Game&Fish Magazine, I think you released the "secret" location to where you caught those in one of the articles!! Something clicked when I read that and I just had to refresh this post. Gotta love those magical points!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Great job on the bass guys! Thems Hughnormous!!!


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

Those are some real beauties you got there! Nice work guys and I wouldnt tell them where I was fishing either....   make them find their own monster bass!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Jeff, PM me the spot!!!!


----------



## Be one with the fish! (May 21, 2006)

Those are some nice hawgs!


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Man those are some nice :B !!!! Last time i seen a picture like that it was in black and white in the archives LOL


----------



## TWD67 (Jun 22, 2006)

nice looking bass..


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

ParmaBass said:


> I just got done reading the article in Ohio Game&Fish Magazine, I think you released the "secret" location to where you caught those in one of the articles!! Something clicked when I read that and I just had to refresh this post. Gotta love those magical points!


*goes to buy Ohio Game&Fish Magazine *


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

talk about taking a difibulator to a post thats almost a year old lol


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

wow nice bass what did you use


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

really nice fish,been to that lake before,went out there today for a ride ,thought that was the place that background verified it..


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

wow very nice fish


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I still say Deercreek. It has to be an electric only lake. Otherwise he would be in a bassboat.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Nice Bass guy's no matter what spot it is


----------



## Spot (Feb 2, 2006)

I know ! I know! Nip told at the X - series banquet


----------

